# Anyone pregnant with 3rd child (or 4th/5th etc!)



## Bec L

Hi there

Hope you're all well.

Just wondering if anyone is in the same boat as me - pregnant with your third child and over 35?

I have an _almost_ 2 year old and _almost_ 4 year old and this LO is due in September. 

I feel majorly disorganised just now and have literally bought one set of sleep suits for the baby so far and that's it! I feel bad as I don't want this LO to live in hand me downs (and it may be a boy and not suit pink :))

I know there is plenty of time left to get sorted although my babies have a habit of coming early and I never seem to have the time to go baby shopping!

Hope everyone is having a healthy and happy pregnancy so far, would love to hear where you're all up to.:flower:


----------



## Terangela

This is my 4th. I'm due Dec 22nd. Arg! Going to have to get my Christmas shopping organized early this year and all wrapped early. I won't find out gender until July 17th. I'm dying to find out! If baby is a girl I have no clothes, if a boy I just need some sleepers. I don't mind hand me downs at all. I will buy a new outfit for the take home outfit, but not picky here.


----------



## Smudgelicious

This is my 5th. Hoping for a boy, but if not, I have a lot of shopping to do ! For clothes only though.

I'm not going to do anything til much later on though, I'm concentrating on sleeping and not throwing up right now.


----------



## Wanting3

I'm pregnant with my 3rd! I have to amazing daughters, 6 & 4. I am so excited and hoping for a boy this time!


----------



## Meloc9710

I am on my 3rd. Due 1/15/13. I have a 14 yr ds and a 2 yr dd. I have tons of girl stuff, so if it's another girl I would have all the items needed for the most part. If it's a boy, we will need to shop! :)


----------



## mom of 7

I am pregnant with baby number 7 due at the end of July (7,8,12,14,18,20)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi ladies,
I am pregnant with number 4 and due 6 Feb. I have an 8 year old boy, a 7 year old girl and a 4 year old boy. 
C
:thumbup:


----------



## SarahSausage

This will be my third & I'm 39. I have a 19 year old & a 1 year old & this LO is due in February.


----------



## Wanting3

mom of 7 said:


> I am pregnant with baby number 7 due at the end of July (7,8,12,14,18,20)

7 WOW! That is exciting!!! 


Loompylooloo said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am pregnant with number 4 and due 6 Feb. I have an 8 year old boy, a 7 year old girl and a 4 year old boy.
> C
> :thumbup:

That is awesome!! I'm due FEB 10th! 



SarahSausage said:


> This will be my third & I'm 39. I have a 19 year old & a 1 year old & this LO is due in February.

sarah- I love your picture! :)


----------



## Terangela

I have to admit when I used to meet moms of 3+ kids I thought they were crazy and well now here I am. I have never heard so many compliments about my parenting though... Anytime I mention that I am feeling a little scared about adding a 4th to the routine everyone has nice things to say about our parenting and how good and nice our kids are. 

I can't wait until my son is done teething! I'll also be happy when I am finally done for good with diapers, sippy cups, strollers and car seats. It feels all so far off from now!


----------



## Jeninpa

I am 9wks pregnant with my 5th child :) I had 3 to a previous marriage (ages 17yr old boy, 16yr old girl & 13yr old girl) my hubby & I have an 8yr old son & have been happily married 9yrs next week. We decided on one last baby. I am hoping for a girl since my baby girl turned 13 today :( My 8yr old son is what most people refer to as ALL boy & the reason I haven't wanted another child in almost 9yrs! lol My due date is my moms birthday 2-8-13 & she is beyond excited for this last grandbaby she will ever get,lol. (My sister quit at 2 & they are 17 & 11)


----------



## Bats11

Im 37yrs and Ive just had my third little princess and its been so wonderful, she has been a true blessing in our family, we all love and adore her so very much.

When I found out she was a girl, I went super crazy shopping, absolutely no hand me downs for my baby girl, my other two girls share alot of their clothes, such a bonus having same sex children!!

All the best with your third pregnancy x


----------



## Wellington

I'm due in March.
By then I'll be 36 and my girls will be 2 and 4.
Always saw myself with 3 boys, but that clearly wasn't to be.
Would kind of like a boy, but that would require some clothes shopping (although as a non-girlie girl myself, most of my kids clothes are pretty gender neutral). Slightly concerned that he'd be hen pecked by the older two. If its a girl on the other hand, then she'd fit in just fine- but just be even further removed from my '3boy' dream!!!!


----------



## joygirl

I am 37 and I am a mother to a 10 year old boy and 20 months twin boys. I am due 13 Jan hopefully a little princess.


----------



## kathy31

Hiya!

I'm 40 and have only just found out that we are expecting no3, due towards the end of March. We have a 24yr old daughter and a 3 year old son.

Keeping my fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy now that I am classed as a geriatric expectant mother :haha:

Kathy x


----------



## Hippy chick

Hi,
I'm happily pregnant with my 3rd and I'll be 38 in November. We had the dating scan today and our little bean is 6 weeks.
I'm so excited and feel so lucky. We got pregnant on our first cycle. Such a little miracle. :)))


----------



## LuvallmyH

I am 36 & will be for like a week or 2 when baby #7 comes. My children are 12, 10, 7, 5, 3 & 1. I have bookend girls with 4 boys in-between. I am hoping for healthy! :wave:


----------



## Casper72

I'm pregnant with my third and will be 40 when it's born. I have two daughters, 21 and 15 (when LO arrives). Can't believe I'm really starting over after all these years. I hope it's like riding a bike and I have't forgotten how to care for a newborn.


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hi All!! (And Casper!)

I just got my BFP today!!! This is #5 for us. I have a 15 yo son, a 14 yo daughter, and twin sons that are 12. I am SOOOOO excited!!!!


----------



## bigmomma74

I am pregnant with no 6. (17, 14, 11, 9 and 10 months) and after 4 girls am very much hoping for a boy!
I'm due 3rd March xx


----------



## sassy_vixen

I just turned 35 a few weeks ago, and am 18+6 with my 3rd. I have 2 boys age 10 and 5, and am expecting a baby girl, and couldn't be more excited about it! I am on bedrest currently, after getting an emergent cerclage last week for having a short cervix (.51 cm). Just gotta keep this bun a'baking!


----------



## mom of 7

Best of luck to you, I hope that your bed rest does not last for you. :flower:


----------



## mom of 7

Good luck to you... I just had my 6th baby and between my spouse and I we have 7 so the house is full but I am sure glad to have a baby girl this time. The two boys have someone to take care of now, lol!


----------



## mjvdec01

I'm 36 and pregnant with baby number three. Our daughter is 6 and a half, and our son just turned 4 in July. September 6th we find out if we're having a boy or a girl. I'm due January 27th. So excited, and I can't wait to start shopping gender specific. We were done having babies and I've long since gotten rid of all our baby stuff. I actually gave all the great stuff to my bestfriend who is due September 13th. She asked me if I wanted things back and I told her absolutely not. I gave her most of this stuff over a year ago. Besides, it's really fun to buy new baby things.


----------



## Warby

I am 37 and expecting our fourth. We have a DD who is almost 8, and two boys who are 6 and 3. This fourth one was a complete surprise!


----------



## rainkat

Congratulations everyone :) 

I turned 37 a few days ago. What a wonderful birthday present to find out we are expecting #4!

Our kids are 13, almost 12 and almost 8. I'm so excited, but can't believe I'm going back to diapers. Part of me feels like I'm handing in my key to the executive washroom for a night-janitor position.


----------



## jeh7971

I am nearly 41 and pregnant with number 5. Youngestwill be 9 years old when this one is born. xx


----------



## BabyGroove

I am expecting my 5th child at age 36 and sooo excited! My fiance does not have any of his own and was very successful at getting me pregnant...1st try lol. I already have 4 children ages 15, 13, 10 and 4 and they are not a handful but fun! I love the different ages they are! Each of them bring unique joy to our lives and the older 2 even offer to help babysit the youngest so my fiance and I can go out for dinner and a movie once-in-awhile :thumbup: A little worried about the reaction of others to this pregnancy, however we are stable in many ways and happy.


----------



## BabyGroove

Congratulations! Babies are wonderful! You may never get to hold and change your baby as the kids may do it all! lol


----------



## rainkat

BabyGroove said:


> Congratulations! Babies are wonderful! You may never get to hold and change your baby as the kids may do it all! lol

I am looking forward to having a built in mother's helper this time. I can't wait to tell my 12 year old daughter we are having a baby. She is going to be beside herself. For her sake I hope the baby is a girl. She has 2 brothers and it would be so nice for her to have a sister. My sister is 11 years older than me and is my best friend in the world! I remember her taking such good care of me.


----------



## weebun

I am 37, I have a 9 year old from prev relationship and we have a one year old girl, and we are expecting our 2nd baby girl in December. I only went back to work in May LOL and I am going on Mat leave a bit earlier this time to have some rest! I am having a planned c-section due to 2 prev c-sections and complications with my last one.

very excited but just tired at the moment as my little girl has struggled with teething for god knows how long, giving her ear infections and all sorts, not week goes by without something unsettling her. so her routine, is well, there isn't one each day and night is different... so I am tired due to sleep deprivation LOL

Will be lovely having two of a similar age they will be done with things not long after the eachother, ie, prams and attending school and stuff like that x

I am so happy x


----------



## soulmate

I know you posted a few months ago and are probably due any minute, but I just joined the forum and saw your post. I am currently 10 weeks pregnant, have an 8 month old and a 4 year old and am 37 years old.


----------



## maybe6

Hi! I'm 39 and pg with #6!! We are soo excited (20, 18, 15,10,8) We are hoping for a boy since we have 4 girls and 1 boy but will love whatever we got! Congrats to all us " older" mommies! :happydance:


----------



## sammy10kids

Im 31+4 with baby number 10! Im 35 in 3 days time! x


----------



## NinjaMum

So......12 years ago I was told that I have PCOS and my ONLY hope for conception was IVF. That was when I was with my ex-husband (I was in my mid-20's then). We separated when I was 26. I was upset about not being able to have children and often told my sister that the man who gets me pregnant is the man I was destined to spend the rest of my life with. When I was 28 I met a wonderful man. We ended up getting pregnant - NATURALLY! In 2004 we had a beautiful baby girl. A few years later we talked about having another baby as we didn't want Jaiden to be an only child. We tried but...no luck. In 2008, I found out that I developed type II diabetes. I was on a mission to make myself healthy at that point. It was very slow going at first but during the winter of 2010 I was on a mission like a bat outta hell! By March 2011, I had lost approx 30 lbs (initially started at 240...went down to 180 in about a year or less all told)!! I was feeling great!!
In Nov 2010, I learned that I was being indefinitely laid off from my job due to the loss of a major contract. My last day was Feb 25, 2011. I was pretty upset about that but still didn't lose focus of my goal.

About two months after my last day of work, I found I was pregnant. WHAT!!??? After 7 years from the last one!! SEVEN YEARS!!! That was crazy!! I was 36 years old!! Too old, in my mind, for having babies!! Nor were we in a good financial position. I tried so hard to secure a new full-time job before I got too far long in my pregnancy with no success. It was really tough preparing for this baby, but I managed. In Dec 2011, Samantha Rose was born. I was induced because of the diabetes (it was a long pregnancy with taking insulin for the first time, ultrasounds every week, tons of "special" appointments, etc) and laboured for 19 HOURS!!! It was very tough as Sam had low blood sugar and had to spend her stay in the hospital in the NICU (Saturday - Tues). It killed me that I couldn't have her in my room - but I was still able to attempt nursing (although all she wanted to do was sleep - even through feedings LOL) and see her anytime I wanted.

After we got Sam home & settled life was good. Unfortunately my employment insurance was set to run out in March and we were not in a position for me to stay home so after the New Year I had to scramble to find work. In Feb I landed a F/T job. It doesn't pay the best but it was better than the 4 of us living in a cardboard box.

So... back at the beginning of July my hubby and I got into a "tiff". I was talking to a mutual friend and remember telling him that I was "late" and I don't know if I should be worried because of the PCOS, the major financial stress I was under (those who know what PCOS is will understand that it's pretty "normal" to skip periods - even for months at a time), my body adjusting to post-pregnancy at my age, or weight gain. Being pregnant was the last thing on my mind. After that I really never gave it much thought as life was busy with work, kids, running errands, etc.

So, last week I take little Sam to her Dr appt. My regular check-up appt was set up with hers so as to kill two birds. The Dr asked how things were going. I told her I was pretty stressed out due to finances and looking for a better paying job. I told her that I knew I had to back into pre-pregnancy mode and get back on my elliptical and diet. I was fully aware that my diet wasn't the best lately and I had put on weight. I explained that I just had NO energy and was often very tired when I got home from work - wanting to just sleep. Then I told her I hadn't had a period since about May .... but I was quite certain I wasn't pregnant. She asked "how do you know?" I said, "I think I would've know by NOW! No?" She looked at me and said, "Give me the baby. Go to the bathroom and pee in the sample jar." I did as I was told with mixed feelings. At the end of the appt she said she'd call me on Monday (this was a Thursday). Friday morning I get a call from the Dr saying "Congrats!! Here you go again!!" (in a nutshell). My first thought was fear and worry!! How was I going to tell my hubby. He wasn't exactly thrilled about the last pregnancy and I basically went through it alone. How was he going to take this?? Then I thought, "our house isn't big enough. It's just a small rental house that needs SO MUCH work!!" (the landlord won't do what needs to be done - furnace, windows, insulation, doors, etc) Then I tried to figure out how far long I could be. I couldn't remember exactly when my last pd was!! I searched my work calendar, phone calendar to see if I marked it - but I guess I forgot.

So, here I am.......37 years old (hubby is 41) ..... probably about 4 mos pregnant (ultrasound today to determine that). I can't help thinking that this should've happened 5-7 years ago!! First, I'm told I can't have babies, then I have one and 7 years later I'm firing them out like canons!!?? WTH is going on with my body!!?? We were using condoms (obviously not all the time LOL). I begged hubby to get fixed after Sam was born. He's too scared. So, after this pregnancy is done my factory is getting shut down for good!

I'm still in disbelief and refuse to believe it until I have the ultrasound done. I left my "sample" on the counter at the Dr's office - it could've been mistakenly mixed up with someone else's before they labelled it. LOL Hey! Anything is possible. I held off on telling my family until I know for CERTAIN. This is craziness!!

Any other (grand-) Mommies feel the same? LOL :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


By the way.......If anyone is wondering "how could not know?" please re-read the phrase above. There's the PCOS, stress, body changes, etc. With all pregnancies I have had mild to *no *nausea, no aches/pains/cramps .... very little of the "classic" symptoms as I have never suffered from PMS symptoms either.


----------



## NinjaMum

Wow!!! You and I sound in very simalar boats. I am 37 (last month) with a 7yr old, 9 month old and just found out Friday another on the way. What the heck??? LOL


----------



## jeh7971

NinjaMum said:


> Wow!!! You and I sound in very simalar boats. I am 37 (last month) with a 7yr old, 9 month old and just found out Friday another on the way. What the heck??? LOL

Let us know how the scan goes. xx


----------



## Bec L

Hey
Thanks for all your replies ladies and for sharing your story NinjaMum. Hope all is ok with the scan.
We had a baby boy a week ago - he's amazing and we're all in love with him:cloud9:

Was a very quick labour - just over three hours, and was a shock to be on Team Blue as we'd assumed we'd probably have another girl. 

Good luck to all of you. xx


----------



## maybe6

Awwwww!!! Congrats!!:hug:


----------

